# Wet Sanding the Headlights



## i2oops (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi All

Tried a search to no avail. I'm looking to make my headlights more shiny and apparently you can do this by wet sanding them? I've seen some youtube clips that are great but would appreciate a little walk through from someone who has done it with TT headlights i.e. materials required and general process so as to not mess anything up!

Many thanks


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

There are some pictures in this thread on E38. Not a walk through though. I should think its a case of sanding them using finer and finer grit paper and finishing with some abrasive polish>>> then finer polish etc until they shine again  Would be much easier to finish them with a machine polisher than by hand I reckon though.

Probably not much help sorry.

http://www.edition38.com/forums/index.p ... 902&st=140


----------



## i2oops (Apr 21, 2008)

Cheers for that link Tim! Those headlights on the TT came up awesome...but no way I'm going to spend 8 hours on them 

It's good to know what can be achieved and helps with the background reading I'm doing.

Thanks again


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

There's a how to here too http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... =headlamps


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The problem is that they have a coating on them and once you remove it theychip and scratch easier


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Hold on there fella, don't start sanding the buggers down until you have tried Xerapol.
Seriously good stuff


----------



## i2oops (Apr 21, 2008)

cw955 said:


> There's a how to here too http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... =headlamps


Wow the results are amazing, but I think I gotta grow some bigger grapes to do that!



YELLOW_TT said:


> The problem is that they have a coating on them and once you remove it theychip and scratch easier


Good point yellow - do we know what coating is on the headlight? Perhaps once sanded you can then re-apply the protection after?



Matt B said:


> Hold on there fella, don't start sanding the buggers down until you have tried Xerapol.
> Seriously good stuff


Now this idea I'm liking! Is there an equivalent version to Xerapol that you can easily buy in the shops (i.e. something I can buy today :lol: )?

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

cw955 said:


> There's a how to here too http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... =headlamps


The results of that are 8) Nice write up by that fella too.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

It takes a bit of patience, I did it before but didn't have 350 grit which will really get rid of the digs. I think ill do it again after reading this


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

You can buy a liquid UV protection to coat them when you've finally finished, otherwise the lenses will yellow.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

moro anis said:


> You can buy a liquid UV protection to coat them when you've finally finished, otherwise the lenses will yellow.


Such as ? Can you give an example of such a product please ?


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

I've only ever seen the sealer/uv protection as part of a kit

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/QUIXX-Hea...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item51b2ef1295


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

had a look and the sealer/sealant with the kit - but it isn't permanent, you have to keep applying it.


----------



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

This is the stuff 
Diamondite Clear Plastic Liquid Armor, you can get it from Motorgeek.co.uk


----------

